# Hallmark Institute of Photography



## theturninggate (Nov 14, 2007)

G'day everyone,

I've just been accepted into the Hallmark Institute of Photography for the school year beginning September 2''8. I'm wondering whether anyone here is familiar with the program, alumni perhaps? If so, I'd very much like to talk about your experiences there. If you didn't go there, but are familiar with it, I'd also love to get a better idea what sort of reputation the institute has out in the world and what sort of working opportunities it might afford me.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 15, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## ttk (Nov 18, 2007)

Well Done..


----------



## Saknika (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats on getting in Matt!  You're going to love it!  I know that I have so far.  The program is incredibly intense, but worth every minute.  There is probably nothing in this world that can compare to the experiences gained at Hallmark.

-Samantha
_Class of 2''8_


----------

